# Deck and Dock



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone who wants to bid on a deck and dock project at my house call me and set up an appointment with me for tomarrow. Tim @ 554 6172:usaflag


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Tim i will be working hard all day tomorrow and sunday so i wouldnt be able to make it by but let me know what your quotes come in at and i will smoke them. I just got done with a 600 sf second story deck w/ stainless steel cable railings on pcola beach you could check out the work if your out there by the station. (1000 block via de luna). LMK, santa is coming


----------

